# Hard rock and heavy metal .



## the other mike (Feb 16, 2019)

Was thinking it's time for a new one.



Seek him here, seek him on the highway
Never knowing when he'll appear
All await, engine's ticking over
Hear the roar as they sense the fear
Wheels... A glint of steel and a flash of light
Screams.... From a streak of fire as he strikes

Hell bent, hell bent for leather
Hell bent, hell bent for leather

Black as night, faster than a shadow
Crimson flare from a raging sun
An exhibition, of sheer precision
Yet no one knows from where he comes
Fools! Self destruct cannot take that crown
Dreams! Crash one by one to the ground

Hell bent, hell bent for leather
Hell bent, hell bent for leather

There's many who tried to prove that they're faster
But they didn't last and they died as they tried
There's many who tried to prove that they're faster
But they didn't last and they died as they tried


----------



## flack (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## flack (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## flack (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## toobfreak (Feb 16, 2019)

faith no more woodpecker from mars - Bing video


----------



## flack (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Feb 16, 2019)

One of my favorite off-the-radar bands from the 80's...


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 16, 2019)

sorry. . . it' in my nature to troll threads. . .


----------



## the other mike (Feb 16, 2019)

*LTE live.* Mike Portnoy-drums, John Petrucci- guitars, Jordan Rudess- keys and Tony Levin on bass.


Tony Levin ;

King Crimson
Pink Floyd
Liquid Tension Experiment
Peter Gabriel
John Lennon
Bruford Levin Upper Extremities
Head
Bozzio Levin Stevens
Anderson Bruford Wakeman Howe
Alice Cooper


----------



## the other mike (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Feb 16, 2019)

Oh how the road bends
Off the deep end....
(rip Dave P)


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## flack (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## flack (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Feb 20, 2019)

flack said:


>


Piece of mind is my all-time favorite album.


----------



## the other mike (Feb 21, 2019)

The world's favorite heavy metal band.


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Feb 23, 2019)

R.I.P. Jimmy...


----------



## the other mike (Feb 25, 2019)

R.I.P Dave Prichard.


----------



## the other mike (Feb 26, 2019)

Rest in peace David Z and Jane Train
David Z, Adrenaline Mob and Trans-Siberian Orchestra Bassist, Killed in RV Crash
ADRENALINE MOB Tour Manager JANE TRAIN Dies From Injuries Sustained In Crash


----------



## Natural Citizen (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Natural Citizen (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Feb 26, 2019)

Doro will still be hot when she's 70.


----------



## the other mike (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## flack (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## impuretrash (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 1, 2019)

Some of my favorite Rush tunes.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## flack (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 1, 2019)

That Racer X is pretty good!


----------



## dblack (Mar 1, 2019)

Here's an act from this century. Good stuff - and all on one guitar.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 1, 2019)

dblack said:


> Here's an act from this century. Good stuff - and all on one guitar.



Faggotry. The Donnas are better than those poofters.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 1, 2019)

^When makeup-wearing long hairs are less teh gay.


----------



## flack (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 1, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> That Racer X is pretty good!


It's Paul Gilbert's band from when he was a student/ instructor at MIT.
That is Scott Travis on drums before he joined Judas Priest. The bass player Juan Alderete -wearing a superhero mask - is really good too.
*btw this was live in 1987-*_ not__ 2001 _as the Youtube uploader mistakenly wrote.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 1, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > That Racer X is pretty good!
> ...



I know jammin' when I hear it, baby. 

Thank you for that.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 1, 2019)

Fuck! this seems like weaksauce compared to Racer X. Still a good jam.

 EMG active humbuckers and all!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 1, 2019)

Holy pick harmonics, Batman!


----------



## the other mike (Mar 1, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Fuck! this seems like weaksauce compared to Racer X. Still a good jam.
> 
> EMG active humbuckers and all!


Great sound until the 9-volt starts running down right ?  I had an ESP -kh2 
and some other guitars I lost in a fire a few years ago.

Yeah I remember this VM video from the old Headbanger's Ball days.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 1, 2019)

Old skoo (This is really just rock n roll) Disregard as "Heavy Metal"


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 1, 2019)

Mr. Crowley.


----------



## the other mike (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 1, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck! this seems like weaksauce compared to Racer X. Still a good jam.
> ...



I had a Jackson Strat with a Kahler 1 I put 1 EMG active humbucker in.

Yeah, the guitar was better than me. It's metal flake blue. I could go find it to this day, I know who bought it from me, and his girl. This old Italian man tuned the action and harmonics, too. Sweet piece of equipment. Easily worth $700 or more these days.


----------



## tycho1572 (Mar 1, 2019)

Little Feat was a favorite of mine when I was younger.....


Not long after I started dating a girl voted best looking in HS, she learned how to play this song on the guitar....


Fun times.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 1, 2019)

David Coverdale.


----------



## the other mike (Mar 2, 2019)

Some killer stuff - one of my favorite 80's metal bands that went under the radar somehow. Audio only....


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 3, 2019)

I came across this while on youtube yesterday.  It's a band of siblings, and the girl who's singing sounds amazing.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 3, 2019)

i was a l'amours wild teen child
saw em all live
metallica, megadeth, slayer, agnostic front ,anthrax ,exodus ,venom
you name em
now we're all middle aged ...the bands included

somehow  a lot of us all ended up in the jazz clubs of Harlem ,mid/downtown
I have no explanation
cutting my hair that was for job and career
jazzz ...NO Idea how that happened 

slayer could of been at a declining cbgbs
i was to young when cbgb was in its prime....my brother saw the talking heads and the ramones there lucky bastard...clash at shea

The ramones played lamorues ...I was there

my musical taste or so ive been told is eclectic

since im down south Sturgil Simpson is on my list to catch live
ASk me how many times if listened to les paul play at the iridium ?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 3, 2019)

^ My fav Slayer song is behind the crooked cross


----------



## Mindful (Mar 3, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> i was a l'amours wild teen child
> saw em all live
> metallica, megadeth, slayer, agnostic front ,anthrax ,exodus ,venom
> you name em
> ...



I ended up in a blues club in Harlem once. Have forgotten the name of it.

Wish I'd seen Talking Heads.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 3, 2019)

back in the day  their were a shitload of great venues and clubs all over town.
the dance clubs were insane 
and im somewhere in the ritz background screaming  at the guns n roses show .


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 3, 2019)

stop making sense 
David Byrne a genius 
the blonde was in the tom tom club which he was behind


----------



## the other mike (Mar 3, 2019)

Mindful said:


> I ended up in a blues club in Harlem once. Have forgotten the name of it.
> 
> Wish I'd seen Talking Heads.


I saw *Johnny Winter *at Central Park in 1980. ( and Ohio a couple times)
Used to take the A train through Harlem all the time up to 168th to catch the 1.
( I lived up around 231st N. Bronx - Sedgewick Park around that time and worked in Lower Manhattan))


----------



## Mindful (Mar 3, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > I ended up in a blues club in Harlem once. Have forgotten the name of it.
> ...



I bet that was great. I used to like him


----------



## the other mike (Mar 3, 2019)

Mindful said:


> I bet that was great. I used to like him


Yep. Elton John played there that summer and I missed it. That was also the year John Lennon was shot ...
The entire Central Park area became a Beatles hippy festival for at least a week.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 3, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > I bet that was great. I used to like him
> ...



Elton John will be doing Open  Air round the corner  from where I live, during his farewell tour.


----------



## the other mike (Mar 3, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Used to take the A train through Harlem all the time up to 168th to catch the 1.
> ( I lived up around 231st N. Bronx - **Sedgwick Park* around that time and worked in Lower Manhattan))


spelling edit*

Long overkill intro - about 3 minutes.
This is one of the hardest songs for Mike M  to learn on drums after replacing Mike P....
he completely nails it.

Live in Boston - 2014


----------



## Mindful (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 6, 2019)

Mindful said:


>


People go crazy at ACDC concerts.
Nothing like it.


----------



## flack (Mar 6, 2019)

Have been to see them 9 times.


----------



## the other mike (Mar 6, 2019)

flack said:


> Have been to see them 9 times.


I only saw them once at the 1979 World Series of Rock in Cleveland Ohio...the year before Bon Scott died. Loudest band I ever saw by far. My ears are still ringing from that concert.


----------



## the other mike (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## boedicca (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 6, 2019)

Tell me 
Remind me 
Chase the water racing from the sky 
Always 
Beside me 
Taste the memories running from my eyes........


----------



## Mindful (Mar 6, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I hadn't realised they were Australian.


----------



## flack (Mar 6, 2019)

Angelo said:


> flack said:
> 
> 
> > Have been to see them 9 times.
> ...


LOL


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 6, 2019)

boedicca said:


>



I wonder if they know these guys:


----------



## Mindful (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 11, 2019)

NEW Whitesnake !


----------



## the other mike (Mar 11, 2019)

New Queensrÿche ...


TODD LA TORRE Says SCOTT ROCKENFIELD 'May Not' Ever Come Back To QUEENSRŸCHE


----------



## Mindful (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 15, 2019)

Now that I'm 57, I see it's true.
I'm getting less and less wise every day.


----------



## the other mike (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## ThirdTerm (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 19, 2019)

audio only


----------



## the other mike (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## AveryJarhman (Mar 22, 2019)

flack said:


>



This is one of those tunes I obsessed over when it was first released. 

Even today, I hafta hit the replay button, cause once ain't enough. 

Peace.


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## Toro (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## Tehon (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## Tehon (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## Tehon (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## Tehon (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## Tehon (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 27, 2019)

rip Cliffster


----------



## the other mike (Mar 27, 2019)

Nice Maiden cover.


----------



## the other mike (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 28, 2019)

( No I'm not a devil -worshiper ....the opposite actually )

*


----------



## impuretrash (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## impuretrash (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Tehon (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## basquebromance (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 4, 2019)

First time I noticed this-lip-synched version of mean st?


----------



## the other mike (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Tehon (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Tehon (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Tehon (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 9, 2019)

My friend Jack T in Thailand.


----------



## the other mike (Apr 9, 2019)

The 3 metal bands I'd love to see in concert still- Iron Maiden, Judas Priest and Dream Theater...
new


----------



## the other mike (Apr 15, 2019)

Still rockin ....
Judas Priest Will Open Ozzy Osbourne's Rescheduled 2020 Dates
Nobody could scream like Rob Halford back in the 70's and 80's.


----------



## the other mike (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 28, 2019)

flack said:


>


Nice!

I was a hoodlum when they were popular and have a picture of my oldest daughter (who was tiny) wearing their headband with an unlit smoke in her hand....

Crazy stupid I was


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 28, 2019)

I know you asshats (responsible) parents are going to judge....
And you are right....

I was fresh out of prison and stupid as fuck. But it's still a great memory


----------



## impuretrash (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 28, 2019)

Posted this one before but I'm pretty sure not on this thread....
_pure kick ass~_


----------



## the other mike (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## Crepitus (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (May 3, 2019)




----------



## haiduk (May 4, 2019)

*Death Portent*


----------



## the other mike (May 4, 2019)

My friend Cesar in Mexico.
( his other band is the Arkitecht)


----------



## Wyld Kard (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Wyld Kard (May 8, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (May 8, 2019)

Vinnie Moore on lead....


----------



## the other mike (May 8, 2019)

Wildcard said:


>


Love Armored Saint.
rip Davey Prichard.

John Bush still sounds great too.


----------



## the other mike (May 8, 2019)

Time for some excellent Pink Floyd tributes...




Last but not least;


----------



## Natural Citizen (May 9, 2019)

Motley concerts always were the best ones to go to, if you lived it in it's prime and tthat was your clique, then you know what I'm talking about. It was crazy. Especially when they did the outdoor festivals. I don't think it'll ever be that way again, those days are gone. Also, back then you could just go get a shot if you fell in the wrong one, then do it all over again tomorrow, know what I mean? It was a heck of scene, for sure.

Anyway. This is 30 years later and they still got tits flying all over the place. Look a those on the one on the right at the :46 spot, m mm mmm. God Bless America, boys!


----------



## the other mike (May 9, 2019)

Natural Citizen said:


> Motley concerts always were the best ones to go to, if you lived it in it's prime and tthat was your clique, then you know what I'm talking about. It was crazy. Especially when they did the outdoor festivals. I don't think it'll ever be that way again, those days are gone. Also, back then you could just go get a shot if you fell in the wrong one, then do it all over again tomorrow, know what I mean? It was a heck of scene, for sure.
> 
> Anyway. This is 30 years later and they still got tits flying all over the place. Look a those on the one on the right at the :46 spot, m mm mmm. God Bless America, boys!


For _American bands_ they may have ruled the 80's but back in the 70's
the concerts with the most babes were always Journey, Aerosmith and then Van Halen by late 70's into the 80's.


----------



## Natural Citizen (May 9, 2019)

From the foreign relations department...


----------



## Natural Citizen (May 9, 2019)

Angelo said:


> For _American bands_ they may have ruled the 80's but back in the 70's
> the concerts with the most babes were always Journey, Aerosmith and then Van Halen by late 70's into the 80's.



Maybe they had the most, but I dunno about the funnest. Crue heads are loco, man. That's kinda why I mentioned about different cliques.


----------



## the other mike (May 9, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (May 9, 2019)

Natural Citizen said:


> Maybe they had the most, but I dunno about the funnest. Crue heads are loco, man. That's kinda why I mentioned about different cliques.


Metallica in Ft Worth 1998 was mine for crazy babes...most was Journey
in Cleveland 1979 - it was about 80% hot chicks everywhere.


----------



## the other mike (May 9, 2019)

1984
also 1984


----------



## Wyld Kard (May 10, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (May 10, 2019)

My homeboy Ripper Owens from where I grew up in Akron, Ohio ....
With Priest;

With Yngwie.;


----------



## the other mike (May 11, 2019)

This is a short set here where they must have been opening for someone,
although when I saw them in Akron in '76 they played at least 2 hours ( I had front row for that and saw them 5 other times in the 70's and 80's- always kicked ass.

When Alex got lazy and stopped progressing and then Geddy's voice changed, they should have retired, imo.


----------



## the other mike (May 11, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (May 14, 2019)




----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jun 27, 2019)

Someone sent this to me it made me laugh 

Rebecca Vocal Athlete
Published on Mar 13, 2019

SHes never heard Queensryche before   shes not hard on the eyes either 

whats the first thing she notices ?
HIs looks  Theyre all the same .
Her panty moisture level rating by the end is ........extra Soppy !
"he knows how to use his tool and deliver"


the garbage music of today  and boomer  hippes got squat on us


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 27, 2019)

flack said:


>


I stole that album from Woolworths when I was a young teenager. 

Out there is a fortune, waiting to be had! You think I'll let it go, you're mad. You got another thing coming! 

Those lyrics inspired me greatly!


----------



## the other mike (Jun 27, 2019)

Muhammed said:


> flack said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Go see them muhammad - they'll be touring into next year.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Jul 4, 2019)

Wildcard said:


>



I'm not a fan of the spectacle, and this is far from my favorite of their songs, but I do like Mushroomhead's music.


----------



## the other mike (Jul 4, 2019)

I like to slow it down sometimes.


----------



## basquebromance (Jul 26, 2019)

Some things are just meant to play LOUD


----------



## the other mike (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## konradv (Jul 31, 2019)

Evol Walks- Spirit in the Sky


----------



## konradv (Jul 31, 2019)

Joan Jett & the Blackhearts- I Hate Myself for Loving You


----------



## WheelieAddict (Aug 2, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Was thinking it's time for a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WheelieAddict (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Aug 2, 2019)

konradv said:


> Evol Walks- Spirit in the Sky


The title is hard rock and heavy metal. Think you picked the wrong thread for mainstream boomer fake metal rehash of hippie shit.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Aug 2, 2019)

_Killin for religion 
something i dont understand _
Genius 
Mustaine for saint hood


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Aug 2, 2019)

The 80s called it said do ONE for tipper the scales fat assed gore........ and the left wing PROGRESSIVE NAZIS 
Freedom of speech Freedom of expression forever ...we'll see you commie conformist faggit  twats in hell 


_A cockroach in the concrete courthouse tan and beady eyes
A slouch with fallen arches purging truths into great lies
A little man with a big eraser changing history
Procedures that he's programmed to all he hears and sees 

Altering the facts and figures events and every issue
Make a person disappear and no one will ever miss you
Rewrites every story, every poem that ever was
Eliminates incompetence and those who break the laws
Following the instructions of the New Ways' Evil Book of Rules
Replacing rights with wrongs the files and records in the schools

You say you've got the answers well who asked you anyway?
Ever think maybe it was meant to be this way?
Don't try to fool us we know the worst is yet to come
And I believe my kingdom will come

F is for fighting R is for red
Ancestors' blood in battles they've shed
E we elect them E we eject them
In the land of the free and the home of the brave
D for your dying O your overture
M they will cover your grave with manure
This spells out freedom it means nothing to me
As long as there's a PMRC

F is for fighting R is for red
Ancestors' blood in battles they've shed
E we elect them E we eject them
In the land of the free and the home of the brave
D for your dying O your overture
M is for money and you know what that cures
This spells out freedom it means nothing to me
As long as there's a PMRC_

_Put your hand right up my shirt
Pull the strings that make me work
Jaws will part, words fall out
Like a fish with hook in mouth

Rewrites every story every poem that ever was
Eliminates incompetence and those who break the laws
Follow the instructions of the New Ways' Evil Book of Rules
Replacing rights with wrongs the files and records in the schools

I'm not a fish
I'm a man
Hook in mouth_


----------



## konradv (Aug 2, 2019)

WheelieAddict said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > Evol Walks- Spirit in the Sky
> ...


If think what I posted isn't hard rock, you must only like thrash trash.  I feel sorry for your limited horizons.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Aug 2, 2019)

konradv said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...


You are right, I was harsh, my apologies . I messed up


----------



## konradv (Aug 2, 2019)

WheelieAddict said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > WheelieAddict said:
> ...


Accepted


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Aug 2, 2019)

But we can still thrash ...right 
Although im a huge megadeth fan ride the lightning is probably one of the greatest thrash albums of all time

Kill em all is my favorite overall Metallica album


----------



## WheelieAddict (Aug 2, 2019)

konradv said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...


Thanks. Don't take it personal, I'm just having a bad time with loved ones dying. I messed up. All the best to you bud/budette.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Aug 2, 2019)

Some of the baddest riffs known to man.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 2, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> But we can still thrash ...right
> Although im a huge megadeth fan ride the lightning is probably one of the greatest thrash albums of all time
> 
> Kill em all is my favorite overall Metallica album



Of the 4 albums I count when talking about Metallica (I consider them almost a different band starting with the black album ), Kill Em All is my least favorite.  I go back and forth between Master and And Justice as to which I prefer.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 2, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > But we can still thrash ...right
> ...


My favorite studio one is Master of Puppets and favorite live is the Shit Binge and Purge set.
I used to have one of the KH2 ESP's that Kirk opens with--- pearl skull inlays
and active EMG pickups, but sadly I lost it in a pawn shop for $800 back in my younger stupid days.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 2, 2019)

My friend Cesar in Mexico and some amigos doing a nice clean cover....

how to play master of puppets guitar parts


----------



## the other mike (Aug 4, 2019)

Love him or hate him, Dave is a good guy.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Aug 28, 2019)

Not many headbangers here.


----------



## Montrovant (Aug 28, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Not many headbangers here.



Well not if you're going to scare them off with the not-good Megadeth!    I stopped listening after Rust In Peace.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 28, 2019)

Montrovant said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Not many headbangers here.
> ...


This one has a classic Marty Freidman solo.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 29, 2019)

Prog falls under hard rock.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Aug 30, 2019)

If I could sing it would be like Donald Fagan.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Montrovant (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 3, 2019)

Adrian Smith's solo project.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## haiduk (Sep 9, 2019)

instrumental


----------



## the other mike (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## haiduk (Jan 23, 2020)

one man death metal


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 18, 2020)

faster, meaner and uglier than countrymen Scorpions, Accept's heart-racing Euro-metal helped usher in the imminent trash scene...and never more so than on this jagged slab of Teutonic mayhem


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 18, 2020)

Halford's ear-rupturing opening scream remains unmatched by man, woman or beast!


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## flack (Feb 18, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> Halford's ear-rupturing opening scream remains unmatched by man, woman or beast!


I had that poster on the wall when young. It came with the album. Unfortunately when I moved out my dad threw it away.


----------



## ThirdTerm (Feb 25, 2020)




----------

